# Besoin de vos avis



## Quent27 (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjours tout le monde, voilà mon premier iPhone étais une iPhone 4 16Go, désormais j'ai l'iPhone 6 16Go, mais grâce à l'abonnement de ma mère j'ai la possibilité d'avoir soit l'iPhone 7 128Go, soit l'iPhone 8 64Go.
J'ai du mal à choisir, ne connaissant pas trop les performance de c'est deux téléphone sans parler du faire que je vais installer beaucoup d'application ainsi que de la musique, je vais prendre beaucoup de photos, très peu de vidéo.
J'ai déjà bien conscience que le changement sera grand entre un 16Go et un 128/64Go.
Et puis un simple avis personnel : Noir ou Blanc ?
Merci à vous


----------



## Alino06 (28 Octobre 2017)

iPhone 8 silver sans hésitation


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2017)

Le 8 aussi


----------



## jmaubert (28 Octobre 2017)

Je suis d'accord : le 8, bien sur !


----------



## canapedog (4 Novembre 2017)

Ouai déjà de passer de 16go à 64Go ça va être trés cool.
Iphone8 sans hésiter. Merci le forfait de maman!


----------



## roquebrune (5 Novembre 2017)

le 8 mais je ferais un petit effort financier pour 128gb si tu dois mettre beaucoup de musique et si tu prends gout a faire des videos en 4K  desquelles tu peux extraire des photos en 8 mp

mais le 8 definitivement


----------



## rodrigue7973be (17 Avril 2018)

humm iphone 8+ mieux que le normal 
parce que
8+ = 2 jours après recharge la batterie
8= 1 jours après recharge la batterie

64 Go assez largement suffisant


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

Ca dépend des besoins


----------



## rodrigue7973be (17 Avril 2018)

oups j'ai oublié dire un mot

combien si une arrete le % après charge  : 5% ou 20% ou 25 % 
tu comprends que je veux dire ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> oups j'ai oublié dire un mot
> 
> combien si une arrete le % après charge  : 5% ou 20% ou 25 %
> tu comprends que je veux dire ?



Non , je ne comprend pas


----------



## rodrigue7973be (17 Avril 2018)

tu vois une alerte du batterie dernier décharge au 5 ou 20 ou 25 % en rouge 
tu vois ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

L'alerte rouge c'est pour dire que la batterie est vide ? c'est bien cela ?


----------



## rodrigue7973be (17 Avril 2018)

oui voila mais combien % la vide batterie ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> oui voila mais combien % la vide batterie ?



Je ne sais pas , a voir avec des personnes qui possèdent un iPhone 8


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2018)

Les experts en batterie estiment que si le smartphone affiche moins de 50% de batterie, il ne faut pas hésiter à le brancher sur secteur. En revanche, s’il affiche plus de 50%, mieux vaut patienter et le laisser descendre autour des 30% avant d'envoyer le jus.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (17 Avril 2018)

30% euh  25% ca va ?


----------



## Geekdu59 (22 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,


roquebrune a dit:


> le 8 mais je ferais un petit effort financier pour 128gb si tu dois mettre beaucoup de musique et si tu prends gout a faire des videos en 4K  desquelles tu peux extraire des photos en 8 mp
> 
> mais le 8 definitivement


Tu veux dire 256go ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Avril 2018)

Moins de 128Go c’est presque inutilisable... je te conseille de faire un effort et de passer sur un X 256Go c’est presque suffisant (en utilisant le cloud ça se gère).


----------

